# SPORTIG CLAY GUNS



## scooter OOO5 (Nov 19, 2005)

i am looking to buy a browning525 sporting or bertta silver peigon need some insight. thanks scooter


----------



## rob565 (Nov 26, 2005)

i like the silver pigeons i think they are a very good gun and they would suit sporting clays.
i don't like the browning 525 so much it does just not feel right!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Never tried either but keep service in mind. I had a 686 and had problems with it. Beretta did nothing for me. I've heard Browning is slow but at least they take care of you. As far as the guns go Fit should be your biggest factor. Whats good for one person is usually lousy for the next. I've shouldered a few 525s and they feel great, but never actually fired one though.

Browning story. Guy at local club managed to do the 20/12 combo. Didn't blow up but totally unusable. Sent it back to Browning and several months later sent back good as new. Think it was a 525 or a 425.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

scooter OOO5 said:


> i am looking to buy a browning525 sporting or bertta silver peigon need some insight. thanks scooter


Buy the Beretta browning is not what they use to be. They are also very dishonest to deal with. If you would like more info why I say they are dishonest just e-mail me.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't buy a browning, look at the new Beretta


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The gigantimous Beretta firearms conglomerate will probably buy browning pretty soon. Then they'll start marketing the Brownellifrancstoegeretta's!
If you like the way the Browning feels, and you shoot it well, buy it. I'd be willing to bet there is are guy's on this board that have horror stories about every gun manufacturer out there. I've had a couple Brownings for many years. They are among the finest in my safe. Burl


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a CZ Woodcock this fall - it fits better than the Browning Centori Field gun.


----------

